# Mark Richmond, popcorn and konosuke HDs



## labor of love

I wanted the freedom to discuss popcorn, konosuke HD gyutos and mark Richmond all at the same time. I put all 3 subjects in the title, that away we won't be going off topic, out of respect to some forum members. So I guess I'll get the ball rolling, yesterday I was sharpening up several of my gyutos one of which is my kono HD. That knife still to this day has to be my favorite non carbon knife to sharpen. But in the last year or so I've begun to feel like the kono has a bit too much curve towards the tip. But it's, not just konosuke, I feel this way about all the Sakai lasers I've tried. It's pretty exciting to see flatter versions of these gyutos being made by a couple of different makers(konosuke and Sakai Yusuke). I wanted popcorn while I was sharpening but I'm not sure I have the right pot to cook it, does anybody have recommendations or pics of their popcorn pot? I speaking of sharping, does anybody else get a kick out of watching marks old sharpening videos?


----------



## echerub

I locked the original thread at the OP's request, but this really *would* be the proper way to carry on a conversation about all 3 things at the same time


----------



## G-rat

I use a 100 year old cast iron Dutch oven. Perfect every time.


----------



## El Pescador

I like kettle corn.


----------



## marc4pt0

for an extra challenge, try popping Quinoa. Delicious and dainty


----------



## dannynyc

:thumbsup:


labor of love said:


> I wanted the freedom to discuss popcorn, konosuke HD gyutos and mark Richmond all at the same time. I put all 3 subjects in the title, that away we won't be going off topic, out of respect to some forum members. So I guess I'll get the ball rolling, yesterday I was sharpening up several of my gyutos one of which is my kono HD. That knife still to this day has to be my favorite non carbon knife to sharpen. But in the last year or so I've begun to feel like the kono has a bit too much curve towards the tip. But it's, not just konosuke, I feel this way about all the Sakai lasers I've tried. It's pretty exciting to see flatter versions of these gyutos being made by a couple of different makers(konosuke and Sakai Yusuke). I wanted popcorn while I was sharpening but I'm not sure I have the right pot to cook it, does anybody have recommendations or pics of their popcorn pot? I speaking of sharping, does anybody else get a kick out of watching marks old sharpening videos?


----------



## labor of love

G-rat said:


> I use a 100 year old cast iron Dutch oven. Perfect every time.


Well I have several of these, so lid or no lid?


----------



## chinacats

I always thought California pot was the only right stuff for popcorn...

Oh and since this thread is more than just popcorn--I can't comment on Konosuke, but I'll give a big shout out to Chef's Knives that Blow--hey Mark, [content removed]


----------



## wellminded1

I use a 80 year old cast iron as well, medium heat , canola , and some whole cloves of garlic. Just move constantly while on the heat, garlic roast a little and steams. Delicious, for and extra kick i use a little sambal butter, I use chopsticks to eat it to keep my fingers fresh, hahaha.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Has anyone tried any of Penzeys cheese seasonings on popcorn yet? Next trip, I may be picking some up. I used to have some fantastic sour cream n onion stuff too, but alas have not seen it in years.


----------



## G-rat

Lid definitely. I put it on high with about an 1/8 of a cup of veg oil in the bottom. Let the oil feather and get hot. Dump in my kernels and coat with the oil. Put the lid on and let it pop for about two or three minutes. Then turn the heat down low for it to finish so you don't burn any kernels. We like nutritional yeast too or brown butter and 3 parts sugar to 1 part salt.


----------



## maxim

:doublethumbsup::nicethread:


----------



## cwrightthruya

DeepCSweede said:


> Has anyone tried any of Penzeys cheese seasonings on popcorn yet? Next trip, I may be picking some up. I used to have some fantastic sour cream n onion stuff too, but alas have not seen it in years.




You know what else is awesome...VooDoo-Creole seasoning from New Orleans. Just spicy enough and one of its primary ingredients is salt. It is perfect every time.
I also prefer the kettle cooked...but alas I have no old dutch oven to use. Anyone know where I can pick one up?


----------



## Dardeau

This is where we go off topic. Read up on the effects of quinoa farming in Peru and Ecuador. What vegetarians and unthinking food persons have done simply put is put a staple grain of the population out of the price range of that people group. Imagine Cajuns or Asians being unable to afford rice, or An Italian unable to afford durum. Plenty of grains out there lets let this one be until we learn to better cultivate it


----------



## Dardeau

I also like voodoo, but slap ya mama's from ville platte is better


----------



## bprescot

Okay, so having never done the home-made skillet popcorn thing before (have used air pop) can someone explain how it is so much better? Is it the method? The ability to use better kernels? I'm seriously in the dark here and popcorn has come up on like, 5 threads in the last week. Can someone help clue me in? 

And to tie back to the Kono HD... uh... how does the stainless handle... um... chopping the corn kernels? Is that a legit tie-in?


----------



## cwrightthruya

Dardeau said:


> I also like voodoo, but slap ya mama's from ville platte is better



I LOVE slap ya mamma, but it's a little too hot for my wife on popcorn. We use it all the time for brased butternut squash though. mmmm Good stuff


----------



## Zwiefel

so....I'm going to get in trouble if I talk about creamed corn? 

well, that's probably appropriate no matter the context, that stuff is just nasty. 

Great thread idea LOL (notice there's no comma).


----------



## WildBoar

bprescot said:


> Okay, so having never done the home-made skillet popcorn thing before (have used air pop) can someone explain how it is so much better? Is it the method? The ability to use better kernels? I'm seriously in the dark here and popcorn has come up on like, 5 threads in the last week. Can someone help clue me in?


In my experience popping in oil adds flavor, mouthfeel and helps salt/ seasoning stick better. Growing up we had an oil popper and ate popcorn regularly. Then in a heath-craze moment, the oil popper was tossed and replaced with a hot-air popper. The only way to make that popcorn taste good was to drown it in a ton of melted butter after it popped, which was, of course, unhealthy. So the hot-air popped was packed up and stashed, and we did not have popcorn anymore.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

WildBoar said:


> In my experience popping in oil adds flavor, mouthfeel and helps salt/ seasoning stick better. Growing up we had an oil popper and ate popcorn regularly. Then in a heath-craze moment, the oil popper was tossed and replaced with a hot-air popper. The only way to make that popcorn taste good was to drown it in a ton of melted butter after it popped, which was, of course, unhealthy. So the hot-air popped was packed up and stashed, and we did not have popcorn anymore.



All things considered, I'd rather eat styrofoam packing peanuts than air popped popcorn.


----------



## Zwiefel

Pensacola Tiger said:


> All things considered, I'd rather eat styrofoam packing peanuts than air popped popcorn.



lus1:

Oil selection plays a critical role in the flavor of popped corn. and as WildBoar said, it will allow your after-pop seasonings to stick much better. I used to put kosher salt in with the oil and popcorn, as that is the best way to make it stick. Then I started using garlic salt, which has a tendency to scorch when used that way.

I'm definitely going to have to add jalepeno powder and nutritional yeast to my regime though. And I got some good parmigiana-reggiano to try this weekend, but didn't quite make it...maybe one night this week.


----------



## Mike9

Joy of Cooking has a great recipe for molasses candied pop corn. 

There is an old family dish I make on Thanksgiving that is creamed corn, oysters, cracker crumbs, eggs, milk and butter - a savory baked custard. It's the only time I eat creamed corn really.

I love my Kono HD 270 Kiritsuke Gyuto - not too much belly on mine - in fact I wish my belly was as flat. 

Yeah Mark's old videos are fun to watch so is his mustard patina one.


----------



## labor of love

Dardeau said:


> I also like voodoo, but slap ya mama's from ville platte is better



1+


----------



## labor of love

Hidden valley ranch dry packet seasoning anyone?


----------



## DeepCSweede

Zwiefel said:


> so....I'm going to get in trouble if I talk about creamed corn?
> 
> well, that's probably appropriate no matter the context, that stuff is just nasty.
> 
> Great thread idea LOL (notice there's no comma).



Great now I am hijacking a thread - MODS FLOG ME!!!!unish:

Have you tried Thomas Keller's Creamed Corn recipe. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Jim

Creamed corn is essential when discussing the trifecta of: Creamed corn, spinach and onions.


----------



## Chef Niloc

WildBoar said:


> In my experience popping in oil adds flavor, mouthfeel and helps salt/ seasoning stick better. Growing up we had an oil popper and ate popcorn regularly. Then in a heath-craze moment, the oil popper was tossed and replaced with a hot-air popper. The only way to make that popcorn taste good was to drown it in a ton of melted butter after it popped, which was, of course, unhealthy. So the hot-air popped was packed up and stashed, and we did not have popcorn anymore.



I agree with you 100% completely. A a few years ago I had the idea to do "Dinner and a movie" price fixed menu at the restaurant. We were a outside restaurant and had a huge projection TV that was used for the DJ During club hours. There was a vew of a radio tower right behind the screen that was projected upon. It reminded me of the RKO tower, the whole thing seemed to have the look and feel of a drive-in theater ; thus Strike the idea. Anyway in order not to have the whole thing looked completely cheesy I knew the trick would be in the finer details. We Made a video and edited it into the pre-movie that had all of the old movie cartoons and advertisements ( You know the let's go out to the movies dancing popcorn bag). We also got and showed the movie trailers for the movie that would be shown in the "Dinner and a movie" nights that were coming up. We had the whole summer's list of movies and team-based menus printed to look like a playbill, And printed the night's menu on a 6 x 9 movie ticket. We rolled out a red carpet, placed some old movie chairs in front of the screen that I found on eBay. Dressed the hostess up in a cute usher style outfit, And the cocktail waitress in the bar area got a cigarette girl looking costume, Gave out free candy at the bar and complementary cotton candy after the meal to the à la carte diners. There were several more little touches that really helped make the night very successful now here's where I get back on the subject of popcorn.
One of those little touches was of course a popcorn machine the movie popcorn machines are oil poppers. We got a somewhat large one but in looking for it i found that the companies that make them did make home sized models. "Theater II" Was the company that made the Pop machine I got, but "Whirley Pop" Also made a nice machine. As for oil my initial thought (which turned out to be a tasty one) was to use peanut oil. Depending on the movie I tried to theme the flavor of some of the popcorn's. I did a chili pepper one flavored with Habanero oil that was great. I also did a smoky flavor one With smoked avocado oil that was pretty cool for the movie "Backdraft"
And for the record I love the taste that Lawry's seasoning salt gives to popcorn it's my "go to" seasoning.


----------



## Lucretia

Anybody know of a good alternative to popcorn? Hubby loves it, but had a dental implant done recently and was told no popcorn, ever again. I guess there's a risk of the hulls and pointy bits getting caught up under the implant.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I'll ask.

What's the deal with Mark Richmond? All I know is that he's very business and marketing oriented. What's everyone's beef with him?


----------



## labor of love

Don Nguyen said:


> I'll ask.
> 
> What's the deal with Mark Richmond? All I know is that he's very business and marketing oriented. What's everyone's beef with him?


If we keep discussing popcorn like this, I'm sure mark will have a variety of microwave popcorn available on his site soon.


----------



## Zwiefel

labor of love said:


> If we keep discussing popcorn like this, I'm sure mark will have a variety of microwave available on his site soon.



I've only purchased cheap chinese popcorn from him, and had a good experience. I hear his high-end popcorn has a very low yield though, but that's just hearsay.


----------



## mr drinky

Don Nguyen said:


> I'll ask.
> 
> What's the deal with Mark Richmond? All I know is that he's very business and marketing oriented. What's everyone's beef with him?



Mark-eteer.


----------



## joetbn

My favorite for making popcorn is a carbon steel wok with peanut oil. The popped kernels naturally move up the sides and out of the way of the heat so they don't get burnt. Toss in melted unsalted butter, and sprinkle with bacon-salt. :cheffry:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Here's a tale that involves two of the three: I bought a 240 HD Kono Kiritsuki from CKTG. After a year I noticed that the steel was getting these blemish spots that my other HD did not have. I contacted Mark and eventhough I'd had the knife for a year and sparpened it a few times, Mark told me to send my concern to the Owner of Konosuke (name escapes me). Anyway, Kono took back my knife back and made another one for me that I had in hand in a month. Great Knife and Great service.

I don't care that Mark's doesn't know that much about all the knives he sells, or that he's not a pro-knife sharpner. I think he has a good selection of knives and knifely things, is open to getting new stuff and is great to deal with. Some on this forum had issues with Mark. I believe that those issues are valid, its just not my experience and I've been delaing with the guy for at least eight years. 

Finally the popcorn, I use an all-clad 12 saute pan with splatter screen cover. Preheat the pan well, add oil, let warm, add corn, keep the pan moving once they start popping. I like mine with black-pepper and korena chili flakes.


----------



## Dave Martell

White corn + clarified butter + LeCrueset dutch oven + salt to taste = 


Mark R = (in my opinion) one the biggest douches we've had enter this community since I started online with knives back in 1999. He would only be equaled (in my opinion) in douchery by Ken Schwantz, Keith DeGall, and Tom Jendu. Together they make the unholiest of unions. They also (in my opinion) are some of the stupidest individuals I've ever come across. I feel (again - in my opinion) any success they have comes from either luck, copy cat(ing), BS, or slick back stabbing moves. :vmc:



Konosuke HD - Did they change the steel? Seems like they're make of different steel now but what do I know?


----------



## labor of love

Mark won't accept returned popcorn with defects after its been popped. Word to the wise.


----------



## Zwiefel

Mucho Bocho said:


> I use a...splatter screen cover. Preheat the pan well



Splatter screen! :doublebanghead: Cannot believe I never thought of that..brilliant.

Why preheat the pan? I always dump in everything cold and hit the flame.



Dave Martell said:


> White corn + clarified butter + LeCrueset dutch oven + salt to taste =



Hmmm...I'm going to have to try this, never thought of using clarified butter.



Dave Martell said:


> Mark R = (in my opinion) one the biggest douches we've had enter this community since I started online with knives back in 1999. He would only be equaled (in my opinion) in douchery by Ken Schwantz, Keith DeGall, and Tom Jendu. Together they make the unholiest of unions. They also (in my opinion) are some of the stupidest individuals I've ever come across. I feel (again - in my opinion) any success they have comes from either luck, copy cat(ing), BS, or slick back stabbing moves. :vmc:



 truly bummed that you've had such a deeply bad experience with those guys (I've had virtually no experience with them, preferring to use the vendors on this forum who give their time and effort to so many outside the context of a sale).


----------



## Dave Martell

Zwiefel said:


> truly bummed that you've had such a deeply bad experience with those guys (I've had virtually no experience with them, preferring to use the vendors on this forum who give their time and effort to so many outside the context of a sale).




Me too but I'm not nearly the only one, not by a long shot, in fact I could write a book with the emails and PMs I've received over the years from people who have been hosed by them in one form or another. For myself, I was a sucker but I learned and won't let that happen again.


----------



## Zwiefel

Dave Martell said:


> Me too but I'm not nearly the only one, not by a long shot, in fact I could write a book with the emails and PMs I've received over the years from people who have been hosed by them in one form or another. For myself, I was a sucker but I learned and won't let that happen again.



Live and learn mi amigo...though some people find the latter of those optional


----------



## mr drinky

Zwiefel said:


> Splatter screen! :doublebanghead: Cannot believe I never thought of that..brilliant.
> 
> Why preheat the pan? I always dump in everything cold and hit the flame.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I'm going to have to try this, never thought of using clarified butter.



Yep, I can't believe I never thought of using a splatter screen. I always pre-heat and do that thing where you put in two kernels of corn. Once they pop, in goes the rest. I use grape seed oil. 

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Grapeseed's perfect but I use Safflower too. I think its even cleaner than Grapeseed.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Has anyone used Ghee to pop corn? I bet that would be Da Bomb?


----------



## Burl Source

Pensacola Tiger said:


> All things considered, I'd rather eat styrofoam packing peanuts than air popped popcorn.


Do you prefer the white styrofoam popcorn? or the colored ones?
To me, they both taste the same.


----------



## Dave Martell

Mucho Bocho said:


> Has anyone used Ghee to pop corn? I bet that would be Da Bomb?




Yup, it works great.


----------



## El Pescador

anybody try to pop with coconut oil?


----------



## El Pescador

anybody try using the cheese pack from Mac and Cheese?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

El Pescador said:


> anybody try to pop with coconut oil?



Works great.


----------



## Chef Niloc

labor of love said:


> If we keep discussing popcorn like this, I'm sure mark will have a variety of microwave popcorn available on his site soon.



Funny just checked his Website


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave Martell said:


> White corn + clarified butter + LeCrueset dutch oven + salt to taste =
> 
> 
> Mark R = (in my opinion) one the biggest douches we've had enter this community since I started online with knives back in 1999. He would only be equaled (in my opinion) in douchery by Ken Schwantz, Keith DeGall, and Tom Jendu. Together they make the unholiest of unions. They also (in my opinion) are some of the stupidest individuals I've ever come across. I feel (again - in my opinion) any success they have comes from either luck, copy cat(ing), BS, or slick back stabbing moves. :vmc:
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke HD - Did they change the steel? Seems like they're make of different steel now but what do I know?



Who's Tom Jendu??? Can I post the "ken in a helmet" photo now?


----------



## Dave Martell

LOL Colin


----------



## WildBoar

Anyone pop in bacon fat? That would be good, but not sure if it burns at the required temp range...


----------



## Eric

You guys are hilarious! A bit like my German shepherd with his soccer ball, though, he won't let it go! Also all you have to do is mention it and the whole game starts again! 

I have, in the past, purchased from cktg. I too have had issues with mark. Ultimately, in this case, he did the right thing- replace a defective item, but it did take me calling him twice, losing my temper a bit, until he got frustrated and just asked me what I wanted him to do. This inability to understand customer service is what struck me; what seemed obvious to me as a customer purchasing a several hundred dollar item, didn't seem so to him. To me just a lesson learned. Like we tell our daughter- we are just collecting info! I won't purchase from him again. Plus I have no money left after joining this forum! 

Ok let's return to the main feature!


----------



## labor of love

Any pros here tried to run popcorn apps as a special at work? I wonder if the dining public would be interested. I'd be open to garnishing with popcorn. Or pulsing some in a robot coupe and making it a batter for fish perhaps?


----------



## Zwiefel

mr drinky said:


> Yep, I can't believe I never thought of using a splatter screen. I always pre-heat and do that thing where you put in two kernels of corn. Once they pop, in goes the rest. I use grape seed oil.
> 
> k.



still...what does pre-heating get you? I can't remember if I've ever tried it, but given that popcorn is binary when it comes to "done"...I'm not sure what the point is.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Dave Martell said:


> LOL Colin



Is that a yes?:angel2:


----------



## Salty dog

Zwiefel said:


> still...what does pre-heating get you? I can't remember if I've ever tried it, but given that popcorn is binary when it comes to "done"...I'm not sure what the point is.



Mr. Drinky is dead freaking on.


----------



## Salty dog

mr drinky said:


> Mark-eteer.



you stole that from me.


----------



## Zwiefel

Salty dog said:


> Mr. Drinky is dead freaking on.


 But why? what is different in the final product?


----------



## Dardeau

Popcorn used as a traditional accompaniment to ceviche I have seen. And that guy at coi makes popcorn grits. The Mac and cheese PAC idea is genius.


----------



## Von blewitt

Zwiefel said:


> But why? what is different in the final product?



I'm with you Z. I can't see how it makes a difference. But I start my onions in a cold pan. So take my advice with a grain if garlic salt


----------



## Zwiefel

Von blewitt said:


> I'm with you Z. I can't see how it makes a difference. But I start my onions in a cold pan. So take my advice with a grain if garlic salt



On that we part ways then 

I use a hot pan for everything except popcorn...I've seen it made my whole life with a cold pan...even the popcorn machines have a cold pan for the first batch (the ones I've seen anyway).

Anyway, I'm going to be trying the hot pan method and the splatter screen on my next batch...see for my [email protected] self


----------



## wellminded1

labor of love said:


> Any pros here tried to run popcorn apps as a special at work? I wonder if the dining public would be interested. I'd be open to garnishing with popcorn. Or pulsing some in a robot coupe and making it a batter for fish perhaps?




I have Garnished with popcorn or used them on dessert. But I did do a lot of popcorn "polenta" or "grits". nice tasty and fun .


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> you stole that from me.



I think I heard that from Justin0505, so he deserves credit for the steal  Always thought that was clever whoever came up with it. 

k.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Served it all the time. Little logoed bags, or cups. Mixed with nuts. Mini popcorn balls for pass around parties. Home made take on crackerjacks. 
Ramon noodle seasons and serve in Chinese food container mixed with calamari and a sweet chili sauce was a hot seller


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I use a Revere Ware 3Qt. stainless pot copper bottom wt. lid.Put oil in cover bottom wt. single layer of corn,put lid on turn it on high,moving pot on burner,usually can do it wt. no burned corn at most a couple pieces.Pour in bowl little garlic salt & touch of sugar wt. a fare amount of brewers yeast.


----------



## Von blewitt

I haven't eaten popcorn in probably 2 years. Tonight I finished work, and its all I could think about. 
Le Crueset Dutch oven
Peanut Oil ( hot start)
Finished with butter, salt & sugar

Bring on Hannibal :E)


----------



## dannynyc

After many requests, I've tried uploading photos of my Kono Funa on the review page, but am having trouble uploading the photos from flickr. Any advice here?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

dannynyc said:


> After many requests, I've tried uploading photos of my Kono Funa on the review page, but am having trouble uploading the photos from flickr. Any advice here?



Take a look at this thread:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10093-How-do-I-post-an-image

You are linking to the Flickr page URL, not the image address. If you use the image address it works:


----------



## dannynyc

Just a test.


----------



## dannynyc

Drat.


----------



## dannynyc

Photos up now on review page.


----------



## Chef Doom

I've used tinfoil to cover my pot to make popcorn ever since I saw Alton Brown do it. I bought an Arrowhead Mills popcorn because it was organic. Sadly it is the worst popcorn brand I have actually tried. How this is possible is beyond me. I've prayed to my sacred rabbit statue for answers, but sadly I have not obtained any sort of enlightenment on the issue.

Does anyone shake their dutch oven when making popcorn? That would seem kind of a heavy hassle in my opinion. Maybe I'm just a weak girly-man. 

Never used a Kono HD. Can anybody comment on how well it works in slasher films? I have a buddy who has asked me to die in his low budget movie. I figure I would try to get him to eat up a large part of his budget with a good knife. Maybe we should dull it first......

I once bought a knife from CKTG. Luckily I get 'To Go' (hehehehe) to a brick and mortar store, which is what I prefer anyways. I was not happy with the purchase, and the ******* moron who delivered it gave it to my neighbor. Non which was the fault of who I purchased it from, but I still shy from giving repeat business. This is America dang it, where we don't own up to our mistakes, we blame the source.


----------



## knyfeknerd

you have a sacred rabbit statue too?
Is your's named Ralph too?


----------



## Dave Martell

Chef Doom said:


> I've used tinfoil to cover my pot to make popcorn ever since I saw Alton Brown do it. I bought an Arrowhead Mills popcorn because it was organic. Sadly it is the worst popcorn brand I have actually tried. How this is possible is beyond me. I've prayed to my sacred rabbit statue for answers, but sadly I have not obtained any sort of enlightenment on the issue.
> 
> Does anyone shake their dutch oven when making popcorn? That would seem kind of a heavy hassle in my opinion. Maybe I'm just a weak girly-man.





The worst popcorn we ever got was organic...go figure?


Yeah I shake the dutch oven and it hurts me sometimes but I take the pain for the team.


----------



## labor of love

i do like arrowhead mills grits though, as a southerner hopefully that means something:biggrin:
also, im not really a fan of alton browns recipes. recipes never was his strongpoint. sorry if im too off topic.


----------



## Zwiefel

I used to shake my pan a lot, but I have completely abandoned it...doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Haven't read what's been said before re: shaking. However, I regard myself as a shaker. (Probably a mover too.) 

First, if you're waiting for corn to pop it's boring and kitchen nuts naturally want to grab and shake. Feels better. Plus, if the unpopped kernals are flying around inside when things really get going, isn' t the shaking supposed to help get them settle back to the hot bottom instead of being caught up tragically unpoppable positions in the upper layers? The shaking helps gravity along, you see.


----------



## JMJones

All this talk of popcorn inspired me to try some for the first time in the new dutch oven, it was a hit!


----------



## clayton

I like shaking but do believe it makes no practical difference. It is done purely for ritualistic reasons.


----------



## Zwiefel

clayton said:


> I like shaking but do believe it makes no practical difference. It is done purely for ritualistic reasons.



That's what I think...now I just let it go and watch TV in the other room until I hear it slow down...


----------



## TheNewMexican

How about Blue corn, popping corn with butter and sea salt. Mmmmmmmmm:thumbsup:

http://www.loschileros.com/corn-chips-a-popcorn/129-blue-corn-popcorn-kernels.html


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Zwiefel said:


> clayton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like shaking but do believe it makes no practical difference. It is done purely for ritualistic reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I think...now I just let it go and watch TV in the other room until I hear it slow down...
Click to expand...


Guys, I'm certain James Bond would want his popcorn shaken, and so there must be a reason. If that's what Bond likes, then me too. Mine will remain shaken.


----------



## dannynyc

Diverging from popcorn for a second -- and something tells me I might regret broaching this -- but how did Mark get a lock on the Konosuke line anyway? I know other vendors used to carry them in the US. Sorry in advance for any rage this post might elicit.


----------



## tkern

He doesn't. Tosho knife arts carries Konosuke. A lot of it comes down to having a rapport with a company. Konosuke felt that CKTG and Tosho was the best vehicle for their brand. JKI used to carry them as well but Jon felt that they started to get away from what made them a great company.


----------



## stevenStefano

dannynyc said:


> Diverging from popcorn for a second -- and something tells me I might regret broaching this -- but how did Mark get a lock on the Konosuke line anyway? I know other vendors used to carry them in the US. Sorry in advance for any rage this post might elicit.



It's most probably because he's ordering way more than any other vendor. I do have a suspicion that their quality has suffered a little from the volume, not that you could ever get an honest opinion about it


----------



## GlassEye

I have been watching this thread since it started and I now need to make some popcorn. Can I get some recommendations on popping corn?


----------



## Chef Doom

knyfeknerd said:


> you have a sacred rabbit statue too?
> Is your's named Ralph too?



Whiskey Whiskers is what I call him.



Dave Martell said:


> The worst popcorn we ever got was organic...go figure?
> 
> 
> Yeah I shake the dutch oven and it hurts me sometimes but I take the pain for the team.



Tell me about it. Surprised the hell out of me too. Maybe I will give it another try. Not all first impressions are correct when it comes to some things. Maybe I will season it differently. See how it goes.

Glad to see you are a team player though. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## bathonuk

A very close friend of mine used to eat everything with ketchup... even popcorn I remember when we were watching ''Arachnophobia'' when we were young and he was eating popcorn with hands messed with ketchup. Ugly view:d

I like my Kono HD which i get from Mark. Never had any issues (or I don't remember)


----------



## mr drinky

I must admit that I do like how those cheap aluminum whirly pops heat up so quickly. It makes for some quick popcorn. I think I timed it once and it only took 2 1/2 minutes to get everything out, heat up the pan, pop the corn, and salt it.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Oh, and just because it is cool, here is the Modernist Cuisine video of a kernel of corn popping. I'm sure most have seen it, but it is still pretty cool. 

k. 

[video=youtube;6Qhh2rwIeuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qhh2rwIeuo[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel

Well, I just tried my new popcorn recipe: grated parmesan (parmigiana-reggiano, fresh grated) , splatter screen, garlic salt, and preheated pan/oil

the parmesan was brilliant, not sure who mentioned it first in this thread.
splatter screen worked pretty well, small mess on the stove, but I think the popcorn was much crisper.
Still not sure preheating the pan did anything here...will try next time w/o this and see if it's different.

Thanks for the ideas guys! Now I need to find Jalepeno powder and nutritional yeast....pretty hard to believe yeast will replace the parmesan though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I never make popcorn, but all this talk about it has me in the mood now.

What kind of oil did you use, Zwiefel?


----------



## Crothcipt

I had a roommate that ate the noodles out of ramen noodles and left the flavor packets. I one day after bitching how many packets we had, I decided to try one out on popcorn. Damn was it good, being mostly salt anyway made you think about what you were eating. Am I eating popcorn, or noodles?


----------

